# Reccomendations for Rockland County New York



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I got this email from an acquaintance and was wondering if someone could recommend a good trainer in the area. I suspect she is lieing about the one time thing as we started the conversation by her saying this.

"I have two wonderful dogs . One pit bull and one put bull lab . My DB has a stronger relationship with the lab pit mix , Richie , and me and Bandit ( pitbull) have our own little bond . Lately richie is becoming VERY possessive over me as if he knows I'm pregnant . Hes usually great with other dogs , but growls Whenever one gets too close to me While im walking Him .He's very very smart and I feel as though he ALWAYS has to be with me now. He even chooses me over my boyfriend !! Cuddles with me at night along with Bandit , and has to be breathing the same air as I am constantly . Is anyone else's dog Acting funny ?"

The she sent me this email.... so I am not sure whats all going on but she needs to nip it in the butt before it becomes a problem. 

Richie Is a great lively loving human/animal friendly dog , but last night he just started acting crazy towards other animals . Not people . He didn't go to but he just stood In between my legs growling as if it was a warning sign for the other dog to back off . Idk what it was or if it was a one time thing . I live in rockland county Ny 

Thank you so much. She is so far away and she needs someone to help her in person.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Are either of these close? 

Divine k-9

Port Chester Obedience Training Club - White Plains, NY


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

how about k9key.com?


----------

